# Sensation 4G Overheating



## Airo18

My Sensation 4G gets really hot on the bottom front and back, assuming thats where the cpu is. Its been doing this since i first got it, and it burns my hand thats how bad it is. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JassyCliq

What ROM are you using?
Also, since it seems like you're running stock, try flashing a custom kernel (I recommend bricked because it lets you choose the level of OC on 3D/2D)


----------



## JesusFreak316

Been meaning to make a topic about this myself. No matter what rom/kernel/clockspeeds I use I get in the 40s with screen on, 60s when Web browsing and up to 70 when really stressed. It gets noticeably hot obviously. I'm inclined to think mines defective. Just wanted to confirm it's a legitimate issue.


----------



## milfred03

try faux123 kernel then set your cpu to stock clock , using sytem tuner


----------



## Airo18

Found out on XDA that this is a known issue, I let the phone settle for a few minutes and it cools down.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using RootzWiki


----------

